# cheap windsocks



## wtrfowlhunter (Nov 22, 2005)

anybody know where i can i find some cheap snow goose socks?


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

bassproshops.com
hunting
decoys/calls
goose decoys
there are some socks in their for ya.. donno what you think is cheap but there ya go.


----------



## pappyhat (Feb 8, 2003)

check out Cabela's Bargin Cave, last week 50 NW econ for $100.. Good luck..


----------



## specslammer (Dec 1, 2005)

A buddy of mine is gettin out of goose huntin and is selling 1200 rags for about 500 $. I dont know if your interested in rags or windsocks, but 1200 rags brand new would cost you 1200$ so its a great deal.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i sent you an e-mail if you send me your e-mail address i will send you photos of what i have. [email protected]


----------

